# Guys who don't like sports?



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm beginning to think that I'm literally the only male on earth who doesn't give a hoot about sports. If I got a nickel for everytime I was drowned out of a male conversation because someone brought up sports.... :mum


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I find the majority of sports boring. Especially watching them. I did play inline hockey for a while..that was fun.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry, I love sports--but, for what it's worth, I don't give a hoot about cars or beer. Come to think of it, sports are probably the only stereotypically masculine pursuit that I give a whit about. (Okay, well, I'm "into" women, I guess--but I prefer to stay clear of the kind of conversations about women that cars-beer-sports kind of guys tend to have. So I hesitate to say that I share that topic of interest with your average "dude.")


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I never really understood the desire to watch sports outside of say, gambling and soccer hooliganism. It harkens back to a time before there was 'proper' entertainment and is carried on through the generations I suppose.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Never had any interest in team sports. I prefer sports such as hiking, backpacking and caving.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

orpheus said:


> I'm beginning to think that I'm literally the only male on earth who doesn't give a hoot about sports. If I got a nickel for everytime I was drowned out of a male conversation because someone brought up sports.... :mum


Your girlfriend is lucky. She's not stuck wasting hours on end watching a boring football or basketball game.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Rindy said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think that I'm literally the only male on earth who doesn't give a hoot about sports. If I got a nickel for everytime I was drowned out of a male conversation because someone brought up sports.... :mum
> ...


Some girlfriends like to watch sports.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I have absolutely no interest in sports, either. And I live in the South. Not a good combination. Down here, you either live for football, or you're ostracized.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

korey said:


> Down here, you either live for football, or you're ostracized.


And even if you do live for football, but don't live for the local team, it amounts to the same thing. Actually it's probably much worse.

Or at least that's the impression I get, anyway.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

anonymid said:


> Rindy said:
> 
> 
> > orpheus said:
> ...


Lots don't.  I guess if orpheus has g/f that does, she's stuck watching alone.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Orpheus, I have 100% no interest in sports myself. In fact, I don't fully know how to play football, basketball, soccer, and even baseball. I know the basic strategy, but there are plenty of things I never learned. 

I just like riding by bike. Other than that, I could never watch a game or anything like that.


----------



## mels (Nov 11, 2003)

one of the reasons i married my husband is because his interest in sports is the same as mine - nonexistent!!


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

I couldnt really care about sport either, not local teams or national teams. The only sports I follow is soccer and AFL (Aussie Rules), and im not fanatical about them either. I have been to a few soccer games.

I dont really play any sport atm...thats not a good thing. I use to play a lot of squash when i was younger...and really enjoyed it. Id like to get back into it.

In Australia sport is everything...its another reason why I feel isolated, and another reason why id leave given a halfway decent alternative.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I'd only be useful in a conversation about baseball.


----------



## mels (Nov 11, 2003)

Matt J said:


> I couldnt really care about sport either, not local teams or national teams. The only sports I follow is soccer and AFL (Aussie Rules), and im not fanatical about them either. I have been to a few soccer games.
> 
> I dont really play any sport atm...thats not a good thing. I use to play a lot of squash when i was younger...and really enjoyed it. Id like to get back into it.
> 
> In Australia sport is everything...its another reason why I feel isolated, and another reason why id leave given a halfway decent alternative.


 :wel 
i live in australia and posted this immediately above you:



> one of the reasons i married my husband is because his interest in sports is the same as mine - nonexistent!!


  there is hope!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I only follow baseball and hockey.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I hate sports to. I think I'd rather stare at a blank wall for hours on end than be stuck in front of TV watching a game.

I also don't like cars, motors, and beer either. Pretty much if it's "masculine" then I don't like it.

Not sure why I turned out so much different from normal guys.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Another non-sports fan here. 

I've been to couple hockey and baseball games, which was nice. but other than that, I don't keep up with any of it.

I like playing tennis though.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Futures said:


> I also don't like cars, motors, and beer either. Pretty much if it's "masculine" then I don't like it.


Same here, except I like beer. I'm not the get a keg and go"whoooo" kind of beer drinker, but I do drink it to get drunk, usually by myself. I've never even driven a car, though. Cars appeal to me less than sports do. I guess the equivalent of cars/motors/sports for me is music and musical equipment. I dig old tube amps, tape delay units, effects, old guitars, anything from the 50's or 60's, especially the tube amps with tremolo. The other would be plants. I'm pretty obsessed with plants.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> > I also don't like cars, motors, and beer either. Pretty much if it's "masculine" then I don't like it.
> ...


I'm really into music gear as well. Too bad I can't afford any of it though. I usually just fantasize about the day when I can finally afford to buy a POD XT or an accoustic. I'm stuck playing the same guitar through the same crappy amp that I started on back 7 years ago. I've also had the same set of strings on my guitar for the last 2 years because even buying a new set of those is money I can't afford to sacrifice.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

ill watch the superbowl and the world series, thats about it. i like watching drag racing too, but after awhile it gets boring and id just rather be at the track myself. one sport tho i cant pass up even if ive seen it many times is the worlds strongest man contests, usually motivates me to go lift some weights myself


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I like sports and married into a family where most of the men didn't. I would have killed to have someone to talk baseball or football with at those family get togethers. Go Cardinals.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Rindy said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think that I'm literally the only male on earth who doesn't give a hoot about sports. If I got a nickel for everytime I was drowned out of a male conversation because someone brought up sports.... :mum
> ...


Then again, lately I've been watching a lot of political news. I'd imagine it'd be just as boring to a hypothetical girlfriend (*sigh*)


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My dad wasn't a sports fan. He never saw the point of watching a game unless it was one that one of his kids was in. Watching sports on TV? Too boring for my dad. He also didn't play team sports. He liked outdoor activities like fishing and archery, but he didn't care about the competition for himself. (My brother and I were really good archers when I was a kid. We had trophies and everything.) He also enjoyed making wooden furniture for my parents' cabin.

My brother is the same way (like father like son) although he likes hockey - but it's limited to supporting his favorite team. He doesn't get into following the stats of every team and fantasy leagues and all that extra stuff.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I probably wouldnt give a hoot about sports either if I didnt get involved with sports when I was young. Im willing to assume most of you guys didnt play sports as children and thus do not care about it now. I believe sport is what has kept me in relatively good shape in life. Now that I havent been playing much I have gained weight. Most of the sports I like are high in cardiovascular activity.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

orpheus said:


> Rindy said:
> 
> 
> > orpheus said:
> ...


Well, you don't have to have _everything_ in common. And who knows? Maybe you'll find a girl disintersted in sports but loves political news. If not, put the computer in the TV room so you can each do your own thing but still spend time together. And hopefully, soon, hypothetical girlfriend will pop into your life. Love always seems to come unexpectedly.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

stylicho said:


> I probably wouldnt give a hoot about sports either if I didnt get involved with sports when I was young. Im willing to assume most of you guys didnt play sports as children and thus do not care about it now. I believe sport is what has kept me in relatively good shape in life. Now that I havent been playing much I have gained weight. Most of the sports I like are high in cardiovascular activity.


I played sports throughout my youth. I still play sports. Yet, I find watching people playing sports boring.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

orpheus said:


> I'm beginning to think that I'm literally the only male on earth who doesn't give a hoot about sports. If I got a nickel for everytime I was drowned out of a male conversation because someone brought up sports.... :mum


GAY...end...of....story


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't even think I could _bear_ being in a relationship and living with a person that actually likes watching sports. It would annoy me too much.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I don't even think I could _bear_ being in a relationship and living with a person that actually likes watching sports. It would annoy me too much.


That really doesn't bother me all that much. As long as they don't shove it down my throat, I'm entirely willing to watch with them but I'm not a fanatic about it :b


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

leppardess said:


> That really doesn't bother me all that much. As long as they don't shove it down my throat


hehehehe


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

I like sports. I watch football all weekend and every evening there is a game on. I ignore my family, cat, and plants to watch football. I let my academic and occupational responsibilities slide. I dismiss myself from family gatherings on Thanksgiving and Christmas. This weekend I am flying for the sole purpose of attending a college football game. Last week I was in Hawaii and scheduled my vacation activities around the basebal playoffs and college and NFL games (which conveniently begin around 7 a.m. there and are over by early afternoon).

But I wouldn't admit this to most people. It makes me feel too masculine.


----------



## Freethinker#22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont mind watching abit of footy or cricket once in a while but I just dont get those people who are obsessed with it, you know the type, the ones who know every player by heart, know all the stats etc...a waste of time IMO. For me there are alot more important things in life to worry about (such as what those bastards in government are up to) than whether or not some footy player is better than another. 

Although I keep this opinion to myself since Im an Aussie


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

z.e. said:


> I like sports. I watch football all weekend and every evening there is a game on. I ignore my family, cat, and plants to watch football. I let my academic and occupational responsibilities slide. I dismiss myself from family gatherings on Thanksgiving and Christmas. This weekend I am flying for the sole purpose of attending a college football game. Last week I was in Hawaii and scheduled my vacation activities around the basebal playoffs and college and NFL games (which conveniently begin around 7 a.m. there and are over by early afternoon).
> 
> But I wouldn't admit this to most people. It makes me feel too masculine.


this girl i was friends with, came over one day, JUST as this useless kicker shanked a 30 yard field goal, FOR THE WIN. It was a gimme....so i was stunned and angry as you can imagine...i jumped up from my seat like 'what the f%% was that!!!!!!!!!!ahwwwwwwwwwwwhwhwhwhw, you SUCK!"

she said, oh my god...i never knew you watched football and got all manly about it.


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

instil said:


> z.e. said:
> 
> 
> > I like sports. I watch football all weekend and every evening there is a game on. I ignore my family, cat, and plants to watch football. I let my academic and occupational responsibilities slide. I dismiss myself from family gatherings on Thanksgiving and Christmas. This weekend I am flying for the sole purpose of attending a college football game. Last week I was in Hawaii and scheduled my vacation activities around the basebal playoffs and college and NFL games (which conveniently begin around 7 a.m. there and are over by early afternoon).
> ...


I assume you refer to the Bears-Cardinals game. That was the choke of the year.

My thing with football kind of comes with my OCD--I have to watch it.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

BeNice said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> > I also don't like cars, motors, and beer either. Pretty much if it's "masculine" then I don't like it.
> ...


great post!

i dig sports more than cars. cars are the instrument of the devil. maybe im just extraordinarily tall in a small car, but i can think of 1,000,000 other things id rather be doing than be cramped up in my fing car. obviously, most americans disagree with me.

i dont like beer. havent acquired a taste for it. keg or no keg. i like rum and whiskey. not blue colored drinks with little umbrellas at applebees, but nice golden brown rum,


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Rindy said:


> . And hopefully, soon, hypothetical girlfriend will pop into your life. Love always seems to come unexpectedly.


This sounds shallow, but I'm very poor right now. I guess I'm waiting for the dream girl who doesn't need me to spend $80 on her to have a good time.

I've found girls don't care much for poor guys.


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

Freethinker#22 said:


> I dont mind watching abit of footy or cricket once in a while but I just dont get those people who are obsessed with it, you know the type, the ones who know every player by heart, know all the stats etc...a waste of time IMO. For me there are alot more important things in life to worry about (such as what those bastards in government are up to) than whether or not some footy player is better than another.
> 
> Although I keep this opinion to myself since Im an Aussie


Im not being condecending here but "footy" is craking me up. What is "footy" Football (US) or Soccer? I live in the US and always found it strange that Footbal is named football since foot and ball only ever meet for 4 things. Kickoff, punt, field goal and extra point (I assume, I dont know) Should be called Overpaidathletesball. Much props to the government comment, seriously I made the joke before. If they kept as good of tabs as they do on sports stats as they did the daily goings on of the governments we'd all be fine.

Player A has run the ball for X yards when the barometer has read 28.33 but only ran for Y yards when when it read 28.28.

Yea, not a big sports fan here. Not "Holier than thou art" about it. Apathy.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

orpheus said:


> Rindy said:
> 
> 
> > . And hopefully, soon, hypothetical girlfriend will pop into your life. Love always seems to come unexpectedly.
> ...


Being temporarily poor doesn't sound like you're being shallow. You're 26. You're not supposed to be wealthy right now, you've got lots of time to make and save money. Girls that dismiss men because they aren't rich are the ones that are shallow. Yeah, it's true some girls like to date men with money. But lots of others don't really care as long as she's treated right. I honestly believe that there is someone for everyone. Be patient...she'll find you!


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

B-Dog said:


> [quote="Freethinker#22":9e193]I dont mind watching abit of footy or cricket once in a while but I just dont get those people who are obsessed with it, you know the type, the ones who know every player by heart, know all the stats etc...a waste of time IMO. For me there are alot more important things in life to worry about (such as what those bastards in government are up to) than whether or not some footy player is better than another.
> 
> Although I keep this opinion to myself since Im an Aussie


Im not being condecending here but "footy" is craking me up. What is "footy" Football (US) or Soccer? I live in the US and always found it strange that Footbal is named football since foot and ball only ever meet for 4 things. Kickoff, punt, field goal and extra point (I assume, I dont know) Should be called Overpaidathletesball. Much props to the government comment, seriously I made the joke before. If they kept as good of tabs as they do on sports stats as they did the daily goings on of the governments we'd all be fine.

Player A has run the ball for X yards when the barometer has read 28.33 but only ran for Y yards when when it read 28.28.

Yea, not a big sports fan here. Not "Holier than thou art" about it. Apathy.[/quote:9e193]

In Australia we essentially call 4 differant sports "football"

Soccer, AFL, Rugby League & Rugby Union.

The term "football" is interchangeable for all those and it sometimes gets confusing. Most people call Soccer - Soccer here now to avoid at least that confusion, but if anything Soccer has the right to be called "football" more than any of the other codes...lol. Confused yet? Personally I tend to say Soccer, AFL, League and Union...so there all distinct.

Saying you dont like Sport in this country is akin to treason.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now, I like soccer - awesome sport. I just don't like that games are low scoring. I played for eight years growing up - mainly halfback (I can kick long distances). 

Football - I watch college, which is pretty cool. I am confused with some of the rules, though. I didn't even know until earlier this year that only some of the American football players were allowed to catch the ball :stu.

It's conversations that go in-depth that freak me out. They describe players like women used to do soap opera characters. It's unreal!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

orpheus said:


> I'm beginning to think that I'm literally the only male on earth who doesn't give a hoot about sports.


I too am an odd creature: a straight male who can't stand sports. I don't watch football, baseball, basketball and I couldn't care less about them. They just waste time that could be devoted to airing programs that I'd actually watch. I don't care to spend hours watching multi-millionaires playing with balls.

For some reason they insist on ending every newscast with sports as if this is news. I just turn off the TV then and wait for Leno to come on.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry karl but a like or dislike for sports has nothing to do with orientation.


----------



## joethelion (Mar 4, 2005)

I like watching women play sports.

Tennis is ok but athletics is great. :b


----------



## Chrisisacoolguy (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm not a sports guy either, and boy was I ostracized. Especially for not liking football.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

my boyfriend hates sports. my mother swears I'm the luckiest girl in the world to have found him for that alone since my dad is a sports nut.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I really don't care about watching sports on TV. It weirds me out when almost every other guy I know is ravenous about them! :um 

I just don't get what the big deal is...


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think that I'm literally the only male on earth who doesn't give a hoot about sports.
> ...


Not all sports use balls :lol . I like boxing and mma. I guess I like the competition. I know some women who dont mind watching sports because they get to see athletic guys in tight uniforms :lol .


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I like sports, in a really half-assed way. Mainly college football, although I haven't been able to keep up. Sometimes I will watch pro-baseball. I used to watch basketball (NBA), when it was worth watching. 

I don't really care about cars, although I'm a fool for good fuel economy and dependability.

I don't like beer very much. I like red wine and that's about it. In a jug, or a plastic cup.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

justagirl04 said:


> my boyfriend hates sports. my mother swears I'm the luckiest girl in the world to have found him for that alone since my dad is a sports nut.


yea, but your dad DID end up marrying your mom,and blessing us with you.

I dont think your guy is the kind thats gonna be so enthusiastic to marry a woman...  you know what i mean *nudge nudge*


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I always thought geeks weren't into sports, but I hung out at a D&D game today where half the time the guys were running between the table and the tv to watch the Eagles play. I should've brought a book or something.

I applaud guys who aren't into sports!!


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

archaic said:


> I always thought geeks weren't into sports, but I hung out at a D&D game today where half the time the guys were running between the table and the tv to watch the Eagles play. I should've brought a book or something.
> 
> I applaud guys who aren't into sports!!


theyre dual offenders! Usually women only have to deal with one or the other, you must be very understanding.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hate sports. The only thing i will watch is Mountain Biking and Fights like Pride, MMA, UFC etc. Mostly because i like martial arts.


----------



## woozy (Sep 10, 2006)

I used to be into wrestling when I was younger. That was really only because Vader Time made me laugh. Then I was big into NBA and NFL when the Packers were winning the super bowl. Then I just lost interest entirely. I don't follow sports anymore but I do like Ultimate Fighting on TV. I maintain my masculinity by bathing in steak sauce and gunpower twice a week.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll watch the Xgames, Mountain Biking, or Snowboarding on television, but that's about it. Sometimes, I'll watch hockey or the Olympics if Canada is playing vs. the US.


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm all for physical fitness and athleticism, if anything it needs to be promoted to kids in today's society more than ever. I wish I'd stayed more athletic when I was in high school but I fell out of sports for various personal reasons. But what I'm talking about is actually participating in sports, not the the whorish, obsessive, consumerist worship of professional sports/athletes. The ultra-extremist sports hooligans who would miss their own mothers funeral because they have 50 yardline tickets to a playoff game. The university recruiting system in America is also a disgrace. Athletes should have to qualify for academic entry to a college or university first, and THEN become eligible to participate in their sport. And as far as their earnings, professional athletes should be making middle class salaries as far I'm concerned. I do still have a soft-spot for MMA because of martial arts training as a kid and being a UFC viewer back to the original. It was so much better before it became mainstream though, the fights without weight classes were classics.


----------



## caprice (Oct 29, 2005)

I absolutely hate sport, wouldn't watch it if you paid me. It's great living in Melbourne, Australia, the sport capital of the world too :roll

Them: What team do you go for?
Me: I don't follow football.
Them: Oh... <end of conversation>


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I like most sports... but only because I have way too much spare time and nothing better to do.

If there were some life-change for me, I'd drop sports in a heartbeat and never look back.

-Ryan


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Sports for me is exercising.

How I hate to exercise


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Male here, I hate sports... you are not alone.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not a guy, but I like some sports. I really don't "follow" anyone, not even my own college team (the Rebels...). I like watching baseball because it reminds me of when I was little and my dad took me to Turner Field to see the games. But I only watch my team, the Atlanta Braves. 

I also like soccer (but I don't get Telemundo here so I haven't seen any lately). I like the Olympics too.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Liking sports now and being decent at them as a kid is one of the few social skills I have. Sports is one topic I can feel comfortable talking about in person.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I like sports but I don't actively follow any. I tend to watch the Olympics when they come around and maybe some games of the NHL playoffs but that's all. I also play sports every now and again, not so much lately though.


----------



## King'sCrossing (Oct 5, 2008)

I find watching sports boring; playing is another matter though. So i'm kind of drowned out from the usual sports related discussion.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

When I was growing up, I absolutely _hated_ sports. I hated it when I went to a friend house and they wanted to watch a baseball game or once I was at a camp or something and everyone wanted to listen to a basketball game _on the radio_. I was just like 'uhg'. Having to watch it was bad enough, but listening to it on the radio!?

I started getting into sports when I was in college. Now I watch and keep up with sports probably more than your average guy. Professional basketball (NBA) is my favorite, I also watch college basketball, American football and World Cup soccer.

-Solitario-


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What do you like if you don't like sports or cars ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't like sports. i used to watch boxing but lately there hasn't been any good fights.


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

During my youth I played baseball mostly, tried football didn't like it. I don't mind watching baseball on tv during the final games but everything else is just boring. A lot of people here where I live always have the audacity to call me gay or a fruit for not watching football (the manly man's sport). :lol I never understood that logic, people will have their own likes and dislikes. I'm just in the minority I guess, go Browns!!! :clap


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't really care for the majority of sports either. The only sports I will watch are robot battles and woman figure skating on ice.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

I hate sports too, only sport I care about is pro wrestling and that isn't really considered a sport


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's sports entertainment.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> It's sports entertainment.


:teeth


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ewww...sports.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm in the ranks of "guys who don't like sports." I just find watching them to be tremendously boring for some reason. The same goes for playing them. I never really care who wins, so there's not much excitement in it for me. I got dragged to college football games occasionally with a friend who was into it and I spent the whole time thinking "When in the world is this going to be over so we can do something fun??" I guess I just don't have the sports gene. I do feel left out of conversations sometimes. It seems that when any random group of guys meet, they all assume sports is a "safe" starter topic. I usually either have no idea what they're talking about or just don't care. 

I guess I am interested in some non-team sports, like skiing. I don't know if that counts.


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

Male who does not enjoy watching or playing sports games located. *Points at self*

I do like excercising though, I do like to move (and pretend I have a purpose  ), but I find sports to be most irksome.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

matt404 said:


> I do feel left out of conversations sometimes. It seems that when any random group of guys meet, they all assume sports is a "safe" starter topic.


It really is the standard ice breaker among guys. They always seem surprised when I tell them "I'm not too into sports." They usually follow up "So what are you into? What's your thing?" which is another question I dread being asked.


----------



## Chrisisacoolguy (Apr 1, 2005)

Me too. The only team I care about is the Red Sox, and only if they're in the world series. Or the patriots if they're in the superbowl. And usually that I'm watching for the commercials and halftime show. Though superbowl commercials lately are stupid beer ads.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> It's sports entertainment.


Check this out.

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/2008_/1224716179.php

WWE Wrestlers are now "entertainers":roll:mum:blank:fall


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I wouldn't say I hate sports...I'm just not interested in them and I really don't like to watch them. It is kind of funny because lots of guys just assume you like sports so when they bring it up I just tell them I'm not a sports person. It's usually a conversation killer for some reason. Apparently talking about sports is good for meaningless small talk.


----------

